# Symantec Corporate Server



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

I am working with a guy at a small business that wants to get a Symantec Antivirus Server running. He has bought all of the required software and license's to support the software. I don't really have much training with Symantec Products so I have a few questions. I kind of got my feet wet the other day with this and got back some errors. I installed a Server group on a Windows 2k server. When after setting up the server I went to a machine and installed SAV Client. When I try to connect to the "group server" it says that I cannot connect to an unmanaged secondary server, I have to either connect to a Primary server or managed secondary server. 

So by the looks of it what I'm really asking is how to establish a Symantec Primary Server? Any thoughts?


----------



## aprior (Jan 10, 2006)

You just have to install the Primary Management Server off the installation CD first and designate the primary server in the System Center.
Read here:
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/ent-security.nsf/docid/2005041514162248?Open&dtype=corp&tdir=&tpre=&ent_gsweb_nam?Open&dtype=corp&tdir=&tpre=&src=ent_tutweb_nam
The part you'll need is under "Install the primary management server", but it wouldn't hurt to read the entire installation instructions before installing software.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks so much, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Do I need two computers to set this up the right way? One to be the Primary Server and then another one to be the Server Group?


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

I was able to set-up a Symantec Server using the documentation that you provided. I can see the one machine that I connected to the Server as well. This is a pretty cool tool. Again, I am just kind of getting my feet wet with this. I did see a problem with one thing, I also remember reading it somewhere. The time cannot be verified on the Client computers, this seems to be disabling some of the features. Any ideas?


----------

